# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Push2Check.com - новый бесплатный сервис по проверке сайтов.

## hrd

Привет :)

Я тут сделал бесплатный и полезный для вебмастеров сервис.
Сервис проверяет различные параметры для доменов и субдоменов и сохраняет их историю.
Теперь можно проверить ваши сайты или сайты конкурентов, а потом вернуться попозже и посмотреть за их прогрессом.
В сервисе также есть букмарки на различные сервисы для каждого домена.
Можно открывать букмарки как во вкладках, так и в новых окнах.

Push2Check.com

примеры:

проверить ruboard.ru

проверить forum.ruboard.ru

----------


## hrd

*ПОЛЕЗНОЕ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ:*  

Многие люди просили сделать сбор статистики для своих сайтов автоматом, т.к. они слишком заняты или ленивы, чтобы делать это вручную :)
Теперь это возможно!
Для этого достаточно разместить небольшую графическую кнопку на вашем сайте и его статистика будет собираться и сохраняться автоматом каждый день.
Вы можете проверить статистику для вашего сайта на  http://push2check.com/ru/ и получить HTML-код вашей кнопки.
Размеры и цвета кнопки можно настроить как пожелает ваша душа :)

Повесьте кнопку сейчас, потом зайдите проверить через пару месяцев и посмотрите как прогрессировал ваш сайт день за днём! :)

+ добавлена история кэша гугла для сайтов. Думаю, что многим это будет интересно :)

----------

